# 23 years old mare back to work ?



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

most horses will remember,In my expeirence, but do the ground work 1st. if make a good safety net. If she acts like she has no idea, then id say no. 23 is a little old to be retraining a horse.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

As long as she remembers and there are no medical/soundness issues in the way, some light riding would probably do her good. Just like people - when they stay active - even if just lightly - they tend to age more gracefully.


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah, I would do ground work first for sure,
It is bothering me a little bit that she is 23.
she is perfectly healthy, no problem whatsoever for the last 6 years . I just dont want to make her work at 23y.o. it sounds like I would be pulling out someone from their retirement enjoyments :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^agree totally with Cat. I have 3 in their 20s, the oldest is 29 and all are still ridden lightly on a regular basis and always have been kept fit, they are all 100% sound. We love our oldies, they can't be beat for kids and a former non-horsey hubby  

I'd definitely ease her back into it with such an extended time off from regular work, but once she's to that point and had a quick refresher course she should be great for what they want!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> ^agree totally with Cat. I have 3 in their 20s, the oldest is 29 and all are still ridden lightly on a regular basis and always have been kept fit, they are all 100% sound. We love our oldies, they can't be beat for kids and a former non-horsey hubby
> 
> I'd definitely ease her back into it with such an extended time off from regular work, but once she's to that point and had a quick refresher course she should be great for what they want!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks, It's always good to hear it from people who have done it 
29 is really good for a horse, they're lucky to have people like you.

I will definitively take my time, let her take her time and see how it goes


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You're welcome  Our 29 year old is our oldest stud and he's still breeding sound as well. If you treat them right they live long, productive healthy lives. In my book a sound aged horse is priceless. 

I hope it goes well for you! Let us know how it goes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

One of my favorite horses I used to ride was 26-27 when I was riding him. He was lots of fun on the trail and full of spunk. He is now 32 and his owner has him on full retirement due to arthritis. I've also ridden a 22 dutch warmblood and 23 year old QH. 

They are also great if you are putting miles on greenies. Have one person ride the been-there-done-that horse while the other rides the greenie. They tend to figure out real quick that the older horse is staying calm when they think they are seeing horse eating monsters so *maybe* its not so scary as they first thought.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

as long as this woman is only planning to do some occasional walk/trot hack type things, I'd say go for it. I agree fully that keeping an older horse active (in moderation ofcourse) is great. It helps them keep that stiffness out of their joints, and often makes the horse feel much more useful- thus keeping them healthier mentally.

out at the barn I work at, we have a mare who just turned fourty nine who we are still having ridden lightly. We actually did try to retire her due to the beginnings of artheritis, but she became extremely depressed, quit eating, and just moped. She WANTED to be ridden. So now she comes out twice a week to be ridden under halter and lead by an autistic teenager and is on a light dose of medication for her artheritis just to keep her comfortable. She loves it and looks foreward to her rides! Being a retired cutting horse, I guess she didnt like the idea of old age anymore than us people do!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I got my mare when she was 23 after she had been off for 5-10 years and I like to think of it as her previous owners "saving" her for me. 
My mare is extremely sound since she's never been worked hard. So far (she's 26 this year) she has absolutely no issue with w/t/c/g. She's perfectly willing to trot or canter, or walk for that matter, all day. I do try to be very careful that I keep her fitness up since at her age she is more prone to injury and she looses condition much more quickly than a younger horse. Lunging/riding her 2-3 times a week does the trick pretty well. 
I also don't do anything terribly strenuous with her, no jumping or long canters, but she's just fine going out for an hour long trail ride with 10-15 minutes of trotting and 10 minutes of canter sets. I'm also careful to get her super warmed up before I ask her to go faster than a walk.

In all though, I think older horses are the best. Yes, they need a little bit more care and more "upkeep" than a younger horse, but in my case, my mare now looooves spending time with me becuase of all that time spent on "upkeep". The time I spend keeping her fit is time I spend winning her trust and building an amazing bond. My girl loves going out on trail rides, she understands it's her "job" and she does it well. So far, her age has never gotten in her way. She has the littlest bit of arthritis but nothing that's not manageable with an arthritis supplement.

The one thing that I think is very important to remember is that in getting this mare into shape, especially since she's been off for a while, is that even though her muscles may look healthy and ready to go, her tendons and ligaments need time to strengthen which can take a while. The tendons and ligaments can take 6 months to a year to build up and be protected against injury. I can tell you that it took my mare a full year to become able to canter in a balanced way so I basically didn't ask her to canter for the first year. She looked muscular and fit but her insides just weren't ready for that. You just need to take it sllllloooooowwww. 

Good luck!

Also, I think this book is a great one for bringing any any of horse into work and it has some great suggestions for senior horses:

Amazon.com: Equine Fitness: A Program of Exercises and Routines for Your Horse (9781603424639): Jec Aristotle Ballou: Books


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I got Blue 13 years ago, the previous owners said he was 15/16 years old, but after we got him home and did a vet check the vet said he was 20-25. Blue taught me how to ride(i was 12 when we got him) we did w/t/c/g with no soundness or health issues, i rode him all the time until i was 21 when i got pregnant and took some time off, once my son turned 2(about a year and a half ago) i decided i needed to start riding again, i got on Blue and it was just like the last time i had rode him about 3 year earlier. 
the whole point of that rambling was just saying that some horses can just sit for years and behave just as before without any refreshers, others aren't so thrilled with the idea(like the horse Skip i used to own lol) Anyway, I also don't consider that mare very old as Blue is between 33-38 and still enjoys us to go on a walk/trot ride around the pasture, i don't canter him or gallop him anymore even though he would love it, i have 2 younger horses now so any more strenuous riding i want to do


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

Endiku said:


> as long as this woman is only planning to do some occasional walk/trot hack type things, I'd say go for it. I agree fully that keeping an older horse active (in moderation ofcourse) is great. It helps them keep that stiffness out of their joints, and often makes the horse feel much more useful- thus keeping them healthier mentally.
> 
> out at the barn I work at, we have a mare who just turned fourty nine who we are still having ridden lightly. We actually did try to retire her due to the beginnings of artheritis, but she became extremely depressed, quit eating, and just moped. She WANTED to be ridden. So now she comes out twice a week to be ridden under halter and lead by an autistic teenager and is on a light dose of medication for her artheritis just to keep her comfortable. She loves it and looks foreward to her rides! Being a retired cutting horse, I guess she didnt like the idea of old age anymore than us people do!



oh my god! this is amazing!! I heard horses in the wild dont usually go over their 20's, but in captivity they can go up to 30's. did not know 49 was even possible! woaw, you must be taking really well care of her :wink:

I think it's kind of funny she still wants to work, she might be in a mid-life crisis :lol:


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> I got Blue 13 years ago, the previous owners said he was 15/16 years old, but after we got him home and did a vet check the vet said he was 20-25. Blue taught me how to ride(i was 12 when we got him) we did w/t/c/g with no soundness or health issues, i rode him all the time until i was 21 when i got pregnant and took some time off, once my son turned 2(about a year and a half ago) i decided i needed to start riding again, i got on Blue and it was just like the last time i had rode him about 3 year earlier.
> the whole point of that rambling was just saying that some horses can just sit for years and behave just as before without any refreshers, others aren't so thrilled with the idea(like the horse Skip i used to own lol) Anyway, I also don't consider that mare very old as Blue is between 33-38 and still enjoys us to go on a walk/trot ride around the pasture, i don't canter him or gallop him anymore even though he would love it, i have 2 younger horses now so any more strenuous riding i want to do



now I started to feel stupid.... I guess my ideas were wrong.... how long would a horse live in good health and well taken care of?
I dont know why people kept telling me the 30's is the age where horses usually don't go over...
but i guess in the end it is the same for any creatures, if they are well taken care of , they can live longer.
( i had a german shepherd living to the age of 18yo.) I saw one on the street that was turning 21, when usualy large breed dogs dont go pass 12 years

it's pretty amazing what GOOD people can actually do


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Endiku ~ That is amazing! She is pushing the guiness book record! The current record is 51. World's Oldest Horse- EC Magazine Summer 2004

The oldest horse I've met was a 42 yr old quarab mare at a 4-H show I judged. She belonged to a mini member (I believe she was a 1st grader) and they only did showmanship & a blazing 2 minute barrel pattern. She got a standing ovation  It was adorable and the mare was in amazing shape considering her age. Of course you could tell she was older, but she was sound and in good weight and her rider only weighed about 45 lbs. 

The oldest we've owned lived to 36. He was a breeding stallion until he was 30 and he lived out the remainder of his life comfortably in the pasture and died of a sudden stroke at 36. Still miss him bunches. I learned a lot when I was younger about owning/handling stallions from Doc and he was the first horse I ever got to put on a cow and I remember considering him old then  

Don't feel stupid! I would still agree with the general consensus of early 30s, but like you said with good care they can live longer. They tend to be the exception though. That's great to hear of a shepherd that lived that long! I have an old dog too. She's a 16 yr old german shorthair pointer and she still runs the farm and keeps up with our younger hunting dogs when the mood suits her - she normally prefers rolling in horse manure, eating leftovers from the farrier and sunbathing with the mares


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Endiku ~ That is amazing! She is pushing the guiness book record! The current record is 51. World's Oldest Horse- EC Magazine Summer 2004
> 
> The oldest horse I've met was a 42 yr old quarab mare at a 4-H show I judged. She belonged to a mini member (I believe she was a 1st grader) and they only did showmanship & a blazing 2 minute barrel pattern. She got a standing ovation  It was adorable and the mare was in amazing shape considering her age. Of course you could tell she was older, but she was sound and in good weight and her rider only weighed about 45 lbs.
> 
> ...



yes there are exceptions to every rule 

LOOL :lol:
I still have to figure out why dogs love the leftover of the farriers so much... this is not the first time I hear this or even see it , pretty gross :wink:


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I know horses at our barn range from 4-27 that are still being shown at open shows and giving lessons and are happy as can be! Some show horses are so used to having the "show life" so being ridden is nothing. My friends horse is 14 but has horrible legs, and she retired him for 3 weeks before he was put back into lessons. He has been shown since he was a 4 year old, and hs won numerous national titles and other championships. He's the sweetest horse I know, and is now teaching little kids how to ride. Gotta love the old ones!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldn't see any problem with the mare going back into light work. Please though, for the sake of the old girl, get her examined by the vet first to make sure she's all clear. Also make sure to use a saddle that fits her well, especially if she's getting sway backed and her withers seem much higher than they used to be.

If everything is a-okay, start a very light schedule of for how long she'll be ridden and at what gaits. It takes longer for an elderly horse to get into the swing of things than a young horse who's taken a break. As you mentioned before, it would be a good idea just do some ground work with her before anyone hops on up. Note how she responds to you handling her. If she's pretty mellow about it all, she'll probably be fine with a rider. If she's testing you and putting up a fight about having to work again, she might give a little bit of trouble when someone gets on her back.

I got my very first horse when she was 20 years old. She had been on quite a few years of break until I got her. I did lots of ground work and getting to know her before I started riding her. Even then, I started out slow. I rode her for 4 years including, galloping and jumping. She stayed in great shape by staying active and she seemed to enjoy it. Better than staying in a stall.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*dally* - you know, it's actually amazing =] Delriah (the 49 year old) doesnt recieve any extra care or anything compared to everyone else, with the exception of the artheritis medication. She lives out in the pasture 24-7-395 days a year, and is only blanketed in the winter if it's under 50 degrees outside. Shes not on any special feed for old horses or anything! Just a generic horse and pony feed that everyone else gets. She's quite the old lady! Just about everyone (including me) that I know out there learned to ride on her. She'd definately earned her place in our hearts. A friend of mine even has Delriah's name and birthday tatooed on her shoulder! 

*MHFoundation Quarters*- is the oldest really only 52?! Thats crazy, I didnt know she was so close! That's really exciting because we have her registration papers (she's a registered and very accomplished quarter horse) so we can very easily prove her age =] I ought to mention that to the BOs!

*Rachel1786-* I find it so frustrating that people lie about a horse's age. That happened when we got Delriah too! Someone donated her as a lesson/therapy horse to the farm stating that she was in her mid to late twenties (this was quite a few years ago, when the farm had just started) and ofcourse, the BOs accepted. When they got her teeth checked by a vet some time later though, the man told them that he wasnt sure exactly how old Del was, but that she was definately NOT in her twenties. The BO did some researching and callings, and finally got her registration papers. When they looked at her birthdate, they were astonished (and quite upset) to find that Delriah was already in her late thirties! Still, she's been a faithful worker and we've loved having her. We all agree that even though she's almost fifty years old, she's still one of the most well built/beautifully muscled horses out there!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Wallaby: thank you for the book recommendation, it is exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

There is a horse in Britain who is 52. She is the oldest there.


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

GeminiJumper said:


> I wouldn't see any problem with the mare going back into light work. Please though, for the sake of the old girl, get her examined by the vet first to make sure she's all clear. Also make sure to use a saddle that fits her well, especially if she's getting sway backed and her withers seem much higher than they used to be.
> 
> If everything is a-okay, start a very light schedule of for how long she'll be ridden and at what gaits. It takes longer for an elderly horse to get into the swing of things than a young horse who's taken a break. As you mentioned before, it would be a good idea just do some ground work with her before anyone hops on up. Note how she responds to you handling her. If she's pretty mellow about it all, she'll probably be fine with a rider. If she's testing you and putting up a fight about having to work again, she might give a little bit of trouble when someone gets on her back.
> 
> I got my very first horse when she was 20 years old. She had been on quite a few years of break until I got her. I did lots of ground work and getting to know her before I started riding her. Even then, I started out slow. I rode her for 4 years including, galloping and jumping. She stayed in great shape by staying active and she seemed to enjoy it. Better than staying in a stall.


no worry, I will make sure the vet comes out before i do anything. 
for the saddle , i am not sure what she is usually, I am guessing western, and i dont know anything at all on western, so I need to double check and see, if so, I'll have someone who knows about western saddle check that it fits her.
I will start with ground work for sure, I have seen her and interact with her only once, so , for sure ground work, plus it might be fun, she looked really intrigued by my professional camera when I saw her :wink:

she is strictly pasture horse, has been out in pasture for 6 years, they have a house with pasture in the front, and the back of the house, with a shelter when the weather is bad. no stalls at all.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Cat said:


> As long as she remembers and there are no medical/soundness issues in the way, some light riding would probably do her good. Just like people - when they stay active - even if just lightly - they tend to age more gracefully.


I agree with this ^ :wink:


----------

